

Best architecture for building a web service - Firehed
http://slant.co/topics/what-is-the-best-architecture-for-building-a-web-service/opinions/rest

======
ChuckMcM
Its a silly question but the site slant.co has an interesting concept. Sort of
a Quora for long running arguments. I've been browsing some of the other
questions and its interesting to see how it works.

~~~
T-R
Hey - I'm the back-end engineer for Slant.

Thanks kindly! We're just getting started, so any feedback you might have
would be tremendously appreciated.

